# TT Spares Link



## micalee (Mar 5, 2010)

The 'TT Spares' Banner does not appear to be working?


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Find any post by Charlie and the links are there


----------



## micalee (Mar 5, 2010)

They're not working either!


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Just go on the web then to

www.ttspares.co.uk

|Just tried it and it definately works


----------



## micalee (Mar 5, 2010)

Now either I'm a biff, or something its wrong! I have used the link you provided, it shows the homepage, but when you click to enter the site, I get 'Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage'


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm afraid its your technology

I easily got straight in


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have just tried my website and both .co.uk and both are working perfectly  there was an issue earlier in the week but that is sorted now.

Feel free to give me a call on 07814 365147 or email me on [email protected] - phone will be on till about 6pm but I will pick up emails at any time 

Try hitting CTRL and F5 at the same time as that may sort it - I know it has a few times for me in the past.

Charlie


----------



## micalee (Mar 5, 2010)

Working today. Many Thanks


----------

